# Restaurant behaviour



## rosy_nic (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I went out for a lunch at my Granddad's favourite place, a cheap pub that does fish & chips, steak that kind of thing. They put you on a circle table with you in the middle so the whole pub can see you injecting and taking your Blood Sugar, bad for me with anxiety! Then come with the food in the middle of testing your blood sugar, so you have to move all your nicely placed kit out of the way. By the time to have done your blood sugar and insulin your food has gone cold!!!!

Anyway enough of rant, I'm keen to know if you have had a bad/good experiences that you guys have had at restaurants as diabetics and also judging menu's which is also a task as well!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2016)

One of the first occasions I had to eat out after diagnosis was at a friend's wedding. I was sat at a table where I only knew one of the people, and then not very well. I was determined not to go through the rigmarole of finding somewhere quiet to test and inject, so I just told people that I had diabetes and needed to test and inject, and would anyone mind? Everyone was very nice and didn't object so I just went ahead, no problems 

On another occasion I had been working in London and had got a seat on a very busy rush hour train on the way home. A businessman (classic, pinstripe Savile Row suit, probably in his 60s) took the seat next to me as I was just getting all my stuff ready so I could inject and eat a sandwich. I just carried on - there was no way I could go anywhere and very little I could do to conceal what I was doing. As I primed the pen with an airshot he looked across, made a 'face', and got up and headed off down the train! Why, I have no idea  It's not horrific or disgusting or anything, it's a simple process I have to go through and they don't have to watch  It's still a bit of a palaver though, I agree!


----------



## Lilian (Jul 29, 2016)

I wonder if they think we are taking drugs.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 29, 2016)

Lilian said:


> I wonder if they think we are taking drugs.



So that's why I go hyper lol.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 30, 2016)

Well injecting wise I just whip it all out and get on with it.  Mostly because I like my food and there's no messing when it arrives I just want the food .  I had one very interesting incident with a stroppy lady in Starbucks but generally the only people who take any notice are kids and I'm like a magnet for small children anyway (they're known to just plonk themselves on my knee on public transport and start chatting to me).  With kids I just show them what it is and explain.  Occasionally their parents look mortified but I tell them it's perfectly OK because they're injecting insulin too, it just happens that they can't see it, all very natural.  I was asked in a very expensive restaurant to inject in the loo, my answer to which was absolutely not, and it led to a very cheap meal because the manager refused to let me pay when I very gently pointed out the error of their ways.  I wasn't even complaining.  99% of the time you're more aware of it than other people, and the 1% of the time when someone else is paying attention it's usually just curiosity in my experience.

Insulin dosage wise, that's the bit I found most challenging at first, my brain is very precise and not made for estimating, my Goddaughter who has Aspergers reckons my inability to cope with estimation proves I've got at least a toe on the autistic spectrum.  Folk don't often understand it, but my brain is very unhappy with a lack of precision.  So here's what I do.  In a restaurant I'm likely to eat a pudding for example, so I tend to bolus for about 40g of carb for that since pudding wise I'm boringly consistent and specific, I only like frangipani/almond tart, tiramisu, and profiteroles really and they tend to be on the lower side of the high carb fence, plus I have a natural off switch with portion size.  Things like chips I use the carbs and cals app to have a guess with, and it I'm totally clueless I go with a conservative guess and then correct later.  You get an eye for it eventually.  If I'm going to a new restaurant I look the menu up online first and decide what I might like and any really unfamiliar item I look up the carb value online to give me something to work with.  Those of you who are currently thinking "sweet mother" at the level of preparation....welcome to my brain, it's like this all the time , and this is why that daft "handful" or carb portion method is like the equivalent of asking me to hack off my own finger , well that and I'm six foot tall with the (well manicured) hands of a lumberjack, I could fit the whole day's meals in one of these beauties 

The more practice you have the more comfortable you'll become because there's less estimating involved, you build up an internal knowledge bank of meals you're likely to encounter.  Careful with the fish and chips though, there's often a huge amount of fat which slows digestion down massively, with something like that I split the bolus and do half up front and half later when my body has got over the shock of consuming my own body weight in fat


----------



## Annette (Jul 30, 2016)

I always look up the menu online beforehand, and have been known to refuse to go a restaurant that didnt publish theirs...Gives me forewarning as to what I'm going to have to do, which I'm much happy about.


----------



## Radders (Jul 30, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Well injecting wise I just whip it all out and get on with it.  Mostly because I like my food and there's no messing when it arrives I just want the food .  I had one very interesting incident with a stroppy lady in Starbucks but generally the only people who take any notice are kids and I'm like a magnet for small children anyway (they're known to just plonk themselves on my knee on public transport and start chatting to me).  With kids I just show them what it is and explain.  Occasionally their parents look mortified but I tell them it's perfectly OK because they're injecting insulin too, it just happens that they can't see it, all very natural.  I was asked in a very expensive restaurant to inject in the loo, my answer to which was absolutely not, and it led to a very cheap meal because the manager refused to let me pay when I very gently pointed out the error of their ways.  I wasn't even complaining.  99% of the time you're more aware of it than other people, and the 1% of the time when someone else is paying attention it's usually just curiosity in my experience.
> 
> Insulin dosage wise, that's the bit I found most challenging at first, my brain is very precise and not made for estimating, my Goddaughter who has Aspergers reckons my inability to cope with estimation proves I've got at least a toe on the autistic spectrum.  Folk don't often understand it, but my brain is very unhappy with a lack of precision.  So here's what I do.  In a restaurant I'm likely to eat a pudding for example, so I tend to bolus for about 40g of carb for that since pudding wise I'm boringly consistent and specific, I only like frangipani/almond tart, tiramisu, and profiteroles really and they tend to be on the lower side of the high carb fence, plus I have a natural off switch with portion size.  Things like chips I use the carbs and cals app to have a guess with, and it I'm totally clueless I go with a conservative guess and then correct later.  You get an eye for it eventually.  If I'm going to a new restaurant I look the menu up online first and decide what I might like and any really unfamiliar item I look up the carb value online to give me something to work with.  Those of you who are currently thinking "sweet mother" at the level of preparation....welcome to my brain, it's like this all the time , and this is why that daft "handful" or carb portion method is like the equivalent of asking me to hack off my own finger , well that and I'm six foot tall with the (well manicured) hands of a lumberjack, I could fit the whole day's meals in one of these beauties
> 
> The more practice you have the more comfortable you'll become because there's less estimating involved, you build up an internal knowledge bank of meals you're likely to encounter.  Careful with the fish and chips though, there's often a huge amount of fat which slows digestion down massively, with something like that I split the bolus and do half up front and half later when my body has got over the shock of consuming my own body weight in fat


I completely understand your hatred of estimating. As a result I just don't eat pasta, rice, potatoes etc any more. To be honest i find those the least interesting part of a meal anyway. Being vegetarian this does pose some challenges but any decent restaurant should be happy to cater for its guest's needs in my book!


----------



## Annette (Jul 30, 2016)

Radders said:


> I completely understand your hatred of estimating. As a result I just don't eat pasta, rice, potatoes etc any more. To be honest i find those the least interesting part of a meal anyway. Being vegetarian this does pose some challenges but any decent restaurant should be happy to cater for its guest's needs in my book!


I was at a restaurant where I asked for the potatoes to be swopped with another veg. A not uncommon request, to be honest. When I finally got my meal, the potatoes had been swopped for...chips. 
Needless to say, we've never been back there...


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm not on insulin, but I did ask for extra salad once instead of chips when having lunch out with my daughter. Not exactly a transport cafe, but not upmarket at all, just a regular cafe, and they very happily made the switch (and if I recall correctly, they reduced the price a bit).

I suppose restaurants/cafes vary as much as any other establishments!


----------



## Radders (Jul 30, 2016)

The worst places are those where you ask for something without the rice or whatever, and they just leave a big empty space on the plate and charge you the full amount!


----------



## rosy_nic (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks for all your stories, it has been interesting to read them! I have not to bad experiences so far, I just get nervous of people placing food in front of you half way through injecting then I can't remember how many units I have done!

I'm okay with chips at the moment, I just leave what I can't eat. I think not having an item is a little silly you just have to adjust dosage for it, or ask for a side salad or smaller portion of the carb.


----------



## Radders (Jul 30, 2016)

rosy_nic said:


> Thanks for all your stories, it has been interesting to read them! I have not to bad experiences so far, I just get nervous of people placing food in front of you half way through injecting then I can't remember how many units I have done!
> 
> I'm okay with chips at the moment, I just leave what I can't eat. I think not having an item is a little silly you just have to adjust dosage for it, or ask for a side salad or smaller portion of the carb.



I would normally expect something else instead! I pretty much gave up boring carbs like pasta, rice etc about 10 years ago as I find that with lower carbs I do a lot better control-wise. Each to their own.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2016)

I would not let it affect me in one instant. Yes I have gone out of the way to do discreetly. Can you imagine riding a motorbike journey to Asia. Motorway services/ Petrol stops where ever you can. Boarder crossings/toll roads/raining /red hot/ traffic jams when all cars stopped. Don't give a hoot cos its my life not there's  Hope you had a nice day with your Granda


----------



## Carol F (Aug 1, 2016)

I was recommended a handy app - carbs and cals.. it has a wide range of foods/meals, a find it a great guide.  My wee boy (8) was only diagnosed a month ago.  We have managed meal outs and wait until the food arrives before doing the injection at the table.  We don't want to do the injection and then for whatever reason we don't get the food...!


----------



## Lilian (Aug 1, 2016)

I like that app too.    What I like is that if it hasn't got something, it can be added in with the carbs etc. and then can be photographed so you can best see what portion those carbs relate to.   If you put it on a familiar plate you can see the portion and relate to the size better.    Then next time you have it you put the portion on the plate, the same size and it shows you immediately what the carbs and calories are.    This can also be done with whole meals.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 1, 2016)

Carol F said:


> I was recommended a handy app - carbs and cals.. it has a wide range of foods/meals, a find it a great guide.  My wee boy (8) was only diagnosed a month ago.  We have managed meal outs and wait until the food arrives before doing the injection at the table.  We don't want to do the injection and then for whatever reason we don't get the food...!


I too wait for my food to arrive or for the food on the table that ordered just before us.  I usually prefer to deliver the insulin earlier than that, but it is good to wait until you are confident that it is going to arrive in good time.  
I am again impressed by how you and Cameron are simply getting on with things.  Well done.


----------



## Carol F (Aug 1, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> I too wait for my food to arrive or for the food on the table that ordered just before us.  I usually prefer to deliver the insulin earlier than that, but it is good to wait until you are confident that it is going to arrive in good time.
> I am again impressed by how you and Cameron are simply getting on with things.  Well done.


----------



## Carol F (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Rose_02 (Aug 2, 2016)

I always just check how long the food will be and then decide when to take it.  I'm newly diagnosed so also didn't know the etiquette about injecting/testing but with the exception of one place which has gorgeous bathrooms that are really a pleasure to be in, I just do it discreetly at the table! I'll alert anyone in my party who may see and get squeamish to look away but not had a problem so far and would probably make a huge fuss over anyone complaining about it. They can just close their eyes.  The toilets at work are not appropriate to do it in so I do it at my desk.  I was asked to shut myself in the incredibly dusty archive rooms in another building everytime but refused! The majority of times people won't even notice you are doing it. One time I just held my cardigan over the pen in a crowded room - no one blinked an eye!


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 2, 2016)

Not exactly 'restaurant behaviour' but just flown with flybe. My cgm announced loudly that my bg was taking a nose dive off a cliff. I asked for a sandwich - which of course they had run out of. So i had to have a blueberry muffin. When i gave them money - they refused it! I think i must have worried them!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 2, 2016)

I was at a Garden Centre and it had gone past meal time. I was agitated and starting to get sweaty, irritable and grumpy (not a lot different from normal some might say!) We went to the café and I joined a queue for soup while Mrs Jonsi had found a sandwich, put it on my tray and gone off to find a table. The guy serving the soup was dithering, then he spilled a bowl of soup as he was serving, then he announced to the queue that the soup had run out! As I was now in a state of only being capable of uttering "Soup please" and not a lot else and quite annoyed that the bowl of soup that would have been mine had been spilled, I was also quite confused when he threw me a curveball by asking me what I wanted. Fortunately for me the Supervisor was walking past at the time. He heard me struggling to mumble some gibberish and intervened. He said "_are you OK Sir?"_ I shook my head. He said "_do you need something to eat?"_ I nodded. He then said "_do you have diabetes?"_ to which I nodded again. He said "_I'll take you to a seat and get you something_". He led me to a table where a woman was waving - fortunately for me, the waving woman was Mrs Jonsi. He said to her "_I think this gentleman is yours, I'll be back in a jiffy_" . He returned to the table promptly with a glass of fruit juice, a freshly made ham sandwich. After eating and sitting there for a short while, I felt OK enough to go and pay for my food (including my wife's sandwich). The Supervisor was having none of it and wouldn't accept anything. He said that his wife had diabetes and he'd recognised that my behaviour was the same as hers when she was getting low. That was Customer Service!


----------



## rosy_nic (Aug 3, 2016)

Great stories everybody!

I do use calls & carbs app, on my Ipad but there not as easy to take with you, out and about! So hopefully I will get the app on my phone!

@Jonsi well done to that supervisor for noticing your behaviour! I do hope that the supervisor was promoted or at least given a pay rise for that good customer service


----------

